# Party At Georges



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 2, 2010)

Breaking in the new catering kitchen today at Adventures in heat. Val, Ken and Mark did all the prep work yesterday. 20 pounds of chicken wings, 4 whole chickens, 2 briskets, 2 full hotel pans of mac and cheese, 2 full hotel pans of baked (smoked) beans, plus a ton of other goodies.
Mark brought down his Southern Pride, the Premo will be fired up along with some Weber equipment. I'm going just to take pics as George and I don't see eye to eye on how to cook things or how to organize things .    His store, his way. That's okay, I'll just take pics and pump the keg of beer.   Bill (from Buffalo Spice) will be cooking on a gasser to promote his rubs and product's. Val will rule with a iron fist. (as she does) So all I have to worry about is pics and the beer. (I'm kind or good at that.)  Should be a blast. Pics to come.

Pigs


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 2, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Looking forward to your report and lots of pictures.


----------



## bigwheel (May 2, 2010)

Do sound like a fun time will be had by all. Now if you trying to drive home sorta tipsy always remember to shut one eye and it make all them painted lines merge into a mo manageable number. Had a alchyholic tell me that one time anyway. 

bigwheel


----------



## bbquzz (May 2, 2010)

Sound like enough food Pigs, I'm anxious to see the pictures. 2 full pans of mac and cheese


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 3, 2010)

Took the Nicon L-20 New camera to me, and the old Nicon 3100 took many pics. Having problems up loading them. This new windows 7 is a pain some time's. I aint the sharpest knife in the drawer when it comes to this stuff.  Had a ton of food and about 200 or so folks. Was a great time and we killed two half kegs of Blue. If anyone went home hungry, it was there own fault! Val ruled with a iron fist to get things out. I was zero the hero sitting on my ass and drinking beer.   Soon as I figure out this stuff, I'll post pics. HELP SCOTTY!

Pigs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2010)

Mark with pork.







Val with chicken.






Still working on getting the pics off the L-20 Nicon.

Pigs


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2010)

Looks like a good time


----------

